# Wie am besten Lernen?



## george007 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich bin bei meinen Vorbereitungen zur Fischerprüfung etwas verunsichert.

Als Lernlektüre habe ich mir ein Buch "Die Anglerprüfung leicht gemacht" und Fischkarten "Fische in Nordrhein-Westfalen" zugelegt.






(ich habe k.A. wie ich das Bild kleiner mache? #c sorry)

Der Stoff ist verständlich und manche Fragen sind recht plausibel. Das Lernen macht „spaß“.

Wenn ich soweit bin, würde ich gerne mein erworbenes Wissen testen wollen. 
Dazu gibt es natürlich viele Möglichkeiten.
Was haltet Ihr von dieser Software ????
Lohnen die 12€ Eurer Meinung nach?

Eine abschließende Frage noch...
...wenn ich nun das ganze theoretische Wissen intus habe...
...wie/ wo lerne ich das praktische Wissen wie man eine Angelrute zusammenbaut...? Mit allen Einzelheiten. Ne Rute habe ich zuhause. Wie man aber z.B. ein Vorfach bindet. Davon habe ich absolut keine Ahnung. Vielleicht youtube?

Oder ist das die ganze Mühe mit dem „Selbststudium“ nicht wert und alles Quatsch? Vielleicht sollte ich mich besser in einem Kurs einschreiben? Für feste Termine fehlt mir jedoch einfach die Zeit.

Was würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Schau dich mal in Angelgeschäften deiner Nähe um. Manche bieten für vernünftiges Geld auch Vorbereitungskurse an.
 Solltest du interessiert sein einem Verein beizutreten, so lohnt sich auch dort die Nachfrage betreff Kurs.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hier z. B. mal eine prima Seite zu Angelknoten - da ist alles Relevante dabei:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Ansonsten kommts halt elementar drauf an, welche Art von Vorfach Du genau binden möchtest (Friedfisch, Wels, Stahlvorfach...)


----------



## Teichbubi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



george007 schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> ich bin bei meinen Vorbereitungen zur Fischerprüfung etwas verunsichert.
> 
> ...




Ich habe mich in solch einem Kurs angemeldet. Da geht ihr bloß alle Fragen mal durch bzw. bekommt die richtigen Antworten dazu. Darüber hinaus bekommst du die Pläne zu den aufzubauenden Ruten diktiert. Zwischenzeitlich wird noch aus dem Anglerleben erzählt und Grundregelnde Angelregeln, die u.a auch nicht in den Prüfungsfragen auftauchen, geklärt. Kommst du an diese Dinge heran (WICHTIG: mit Sicherheit auf Richtigkeit, die ändern sich nämlich oft) ist meiner Meinung nach ein Kurs nicht zwingend notwendig, obwohl er trotzdem vorteilhaft ist. Das Buch ist schnell durch und die Fragen sind gut zu merken. Das gleiche bei den Fischkarten. Anders bei der Zusammenstellung der Ruten. Da gibt es gewisse Faustregeln, aber die wirst du wohl öfter wiederholen müssen, da die Methoden heute "nicht mehr unbedingt allzu gängig" (nenn ich es mal vorsichtig) sind. 
Mit ner Lernsoftware hab ich auch angefangen. Die war aber kostenfrei, daher vermutlich nicht mehr aktuell.
Für die Rutenzusammenstellung aber unbedingt zu empfehlen. Solltest du mit Begriffen daraus nichts anfangen können, unbedingt googeln. Du musst ja für die Prüfung wissen wie das aussieht 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Teichbubi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hier z. B. mal eine prima Seite zu Angelknoten - da ist alles Relevante dabei:
> 
> http://www.angelknotenpage.de/
> 
> Ansonsten kommts halt elementar drauf an, welche Art von Vorfach Du genau binden möchtest (Friedfisch, Wels, Stahlvorfach...)



zu meiner Prüfungszeit (vor 5 Jahren) musste man die Teile der Ausrüstung nur noch zusammenlegen. Nichtmal einen Knoten brauchte man zu kennen... @TE: Informier dich aber lieber vorher nochmal, natürlich schadet es nicht, die Knoten trotzdem zu kennen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

@ TE:

Hol Dir auch unbedingt ein gutes Allround-Anfängerbuch. Da ist alles Wichtige erklärt (sofern das Teil was taugt).

Das durchzulesen, geht viel schneller, als 1000000000000 Einzelinfos ausm Netz zusammenzuklauben und da auch noch die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.

Dann weißt Du zumindest schon mal über die Basics bei verschiedenen Angelarten Bescheid. Ein ergänzender, guter "Livekurs"  dazu ist dann natürlich optimal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Willst Du für die Prüfung lernen zum bestehen:
Mach nen Kurs über Verein, Händler etc.. 

Willst Du richtig Angeln lernen:
Halt Dich nach der Prüfung fern von Verein, Händler etc. und such Dir aus Deiner Gegend nen vernünftigen Angelkollegen (einfach mal am Wochenende am Wasser entlang gehen...), der Dich an die Hand nimmt und Dir alles zeigt..


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Willst Du für die Prüfung lernen zum bestehen:
> Mach nen Kurs über Verein, Händler etc..
> 
> Willst Du richtig Angeln lernen:
> Halt Dich nach der Prüfung fern von Verein, Händler etc. und such Dir aus Deiner Gegend nen vernünftigen Angelkollegen (einfach mal am Wochenende am Wasser entlang gehen...), der Dich an die Hand nimmt und Dir alles zeigt..


 

 Thomas,#h

 welche Probleme hast Du mit Vereinen? Scherst Du alle über einen Kamm, oder wird auch mal verglichen?
 In unserem Verein wird z.B. eine intensive Jugendarbeit geleistet. Ebenso werden von alten Hasen qualifizierte Vorbereitungskurse abgehalten, und das nicht nur in 4 Wänden.
 Wenn alle die Vereine so angreifen wie Du, dann gute Nacht für viele Angler und Gewässer.
 Die Petras und "Naturschützer" werden die frei gewordenen Gewässer zu schätzen wissen.

 Dass der Fisch am Kopf anfängt zu stinken, das ist bekannt.
 Haue doch einfach weiter auf die Verbandsfunktionäre ein, aber lass die engagierten  Angler in den Vereinen in Ruhe, denn sie leisten mehr als mancher Vielschreiber.


----------



## george007 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Wow! Was für ne geile Kameradschaft unter den Anglern!#6
Mit den zahlreichen Ratschlägen habe ich nicht gerechnet. Lebhaftes Forum. 
Ihr habt mich echt aus den Latschen gehauen! Ich kenn einige Foren zu verschiedenen Themen, habe aber so was noch nicht erlebt. Einfache, sachliche, nette Antworten ohne Geschwafel.

Ich freu mich mit Euch "unterwegs" zu sein.
Euch allen vielen, vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


@Thomas9904
ich lach hier Tränen...:m
"vernünftigen Angelkollegen" so oder so zu 100%

@j.Breithardt
Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Themen aber ich muss dir Recht geben.
Pauschalisieren ist nie gut außer 1 Woche Strandurlaub.

Ich habe mich für einen Verein innerlich entschieden. Der Scheint "schöne" Gewässer in "ruhiger" Lage zu haben. Was in Düsseldorf und Umgebung relativ gesehen werden muss. Leider bietet der Verein keine Kure an und verweist auf die Behörden. Des weiteren ist der Verein nicht in Düsseldorf sondern in einer benachbarten Gemeinde beheimatet. Missliche Situation. Da kann mir keiner helfen. Außer ´nen anderen Verein finden.
Einen Verein muss ich auf jeden Fall mal mitgemacht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



> Thomas,
> 
> welche Probleme hast Du mit Vereinen?


Prinzipiell keine..

Es ging ums Angeln lernen, nicht ums "Verein" lernen...

Damit stelle ich nicht in Abrede, dass viele Vereine gute Jugendarbeit machen.

Um richtig Angeln zu lernen, ist in meinen Augen dennoch ein Angelkollege, den man beim Angeln kennen lernt, mir ihm klar kommt etc., wesentlich besser geeignet als jede Vereinsjugendarbeit (so wichtig die ist, aber andere Schwerpunkte hat als das reine Angeln lernen)..

Für das lernen zur Prüfung habe ich ja auch ausdrücklich Vereine empfohlen..


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Wenn du einfach nur bestehen möchtest lern mit einem Online Trainer, falls es das für NRW gibt. Einfach einen Fragebogen nach dem Anderen.
Natürlich macht es Sinn sich vorher mit Hilfe der Büchern etwas Wissen anzueignen. 

Musst du auch eine praktische Prüfung ablegen?


----------



## george007 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Musst du auch eine praktische Prüfung ablegen?



So wie ich das gelesen habe, muss ich auch eine praktische Prüfung ablegen.

Davor hatte ich ein bisschen Bammel. Weil ich nicht wusste wie ich mir das praktische Wissen aneignen sollte.

Das wird anscheinend nur mit einen Kurs oder Verein funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Wie gesagt:

Zum lernen auf die Prüfung (inkl. "praktischer" Teil) ist ein Kurs oder Verein top.


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



george007 schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe, muss ich auch eine praktische Prüfung ablegen.
> 
> Davor hatte ich ein bisschen Bammel. Weil ich nicht wusste wie ich mir das praktische Wissen aneignen sollte.
> 
> Das wird anscheinend nur mit einen Verein funktionieren.




Ich denke dann wäre ein Kurs schon sinnvoll. Weil da eigentlich alles von A-Z durchgekaut wird und die das meist schon jahrelang machen. Das sehe ich auch als Vorteil gegenüber dem Verein.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

irgendwie sind die fischereiprüfungen sowieso ein witz. nen kollege hat noch nie geangelt, nichtmal dabei gewesen & hat ohne die kurse zu besuchen die prüfung bestanden, indem er die prüfungsfragen 2-3x durchgelesen hat. jeder kann den angelschein ohne wissen bestehen leider.

Naja bei 2/3 der Fragen ist die Antwort sowieso logisch. zb:

wie tötet man einen fisch waidgerecht?

a: lebend in einem eimer ersticken lassen
b: betäuben & mit herzstich töten
c: betäuben & in den eimer legen

& der rest ist bilder zuordnen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> irgendwie sind die fischereiprüfungen sowieso ein witz. nen kollege hat noch nie geangelt, nichtmal dabei gewesen & hat ohne die kurse zu besuchen die prüfung bestanden, indem er die prüfungsfragen 2-3x durchgelesen hat.


Er ist damit rechtlich ein vollwertiger Angelfischer......

Ob er auch mal Angler wird????

Das kann man nämlich nicht in Kursen lernen oder abprüfen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell keine..
> 
> *Es ging ums Angeln lernen, nicht ums "Verein" lernen...
> *
> ...




Thomas,#h

auch ich bin kein "Vereinsmeier".

Aber bitte erstelle doch mal ein Konzept, von wem die bis jetzt* in vielen Fällen* vorbildlich bewirtschafteten Gewässer dem Angler weiterhin gegen die Betreibungen von Petra und selbsternannten Naturschutzverbänden zur Verfügung (vermutlich auch noch kostenlos) gestellt werden sollen.
 Auch Verpächter wollen Geld aus ihrem Eigentum ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
Wie am besten Lernen auf Prüfung und nachher mit Glück Angler werden?

Eben:
Nix...........


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

OK, und tschüss |wavey:


----------



## Krippus (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hallo, 
 ich hab mich auf dieser Seite registriert. Die Prüfung mit null Fehler abgelegt.
http://www.fischerpruefung.fischrausch.net/


----------



## Krippus (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

...betäuben und Herzstich? Ist ja richtig, aber

Der Angelanfänger wird das Herz einer "gerade so" maßigen Regenbogenforelle kaum finden.
Dann ist der Kiemenrundschnitt die sicherste Variante und das lernt man in einem gut geführten Kurs.
 Ich habe die Prüfung nach dem bayrischen Fischerei-Recht abgelegt und zwingend vorab einen Kurs besucht - weil ohne Kurs kein Schein.
 Die Kurse werden hier von Vereinen angeboten. Es ist aber keine Mitgliedschaft erforderlich. Lernunterlagen waren von Heintges und sind exakt für die Prüfung zugeschnitten.


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Als ich meine Prüfung in NRW abgelegt hab ging das so:

- 1. Teil: Fragebogen (dafür braucht man nur die Prüfungsfragen mal gesehen zu haben, oder eben dieses Heftchen durch zu lesen)
- 2. Teil: Fischbestimmung (dafür reicht es vollkommen die paar Fischkarten zu kennen)
- 3. Teil: Gerätekunde (Dafür muss man nicht zwingend an dem ganzen Kurs teilnehmen, sollte aber wissen was gefragt ist. Das Problem ist, dass sich die Gerätezusammenstellung nicht 100% logisch herführen lässt.)

Es würde also reichen sich irgendwoher die gefragte Zusammenstellung der Ruten zu besorgen und die 5-6 Zusammenstellungen zu büffeln.
Vom Lernaufwand her würd ich sagen ist es anteilig: 60:30:10 (Teil1:Teil2:Teil3)

Ich hab letztens gehört, dass man die Gerätezusammenstellung mittlerweile auch zusammenbauen muss - erkundige dich dazu am besten nochmal.

Zusammengefasst lernt jeder, der ein Buch richtig herum halten kann, alles locker in wenigen Stunden.
Nur keine Panik vor der Prüfung 
|wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Google mal nach Prüfungsfragen etc. Ich habe damals eine Seite gefunden bei der man nach kostenloser Registrierung die Fragen/Antworten systematisch online lernen konnte. Das machst Du 2 Tage und kannst dann die Antworten geben bevor Du die Frage komplett gelesen hast. Etwas anderes kann ich nicht empfehlen. Schneller gehts es nicht


----------



## bobrooney (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Moin,

wenn du gar keine Ahnung vom Angeln hast oder jemanden kennst der die die wichtigsten Dinge für die Prüfung zeigt, investiere die 60€ für einen Kurs .

Der nächste in Düsseldorf startet in 5 Wochen

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=95

Der praktische Teil wird Dir an zwei Abenden oder an einem Samstag vermittelt.
Rest ist Theorie und am ersten Abend Formulare ausfüllen

Theorie kann man im Internet überall lernen .
Problem ist das noch nicht alle Seiten auf die neue Prüfung umgestellt haben.
Eine recht gute Seite (aber auch mit der alten Prüfung) ist z.b..
http://amhaken.eu/vorbereitung-zur-fischerpruefung-in-nrw
oder
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw

Ich hab den Kurs auch nur wegen der praktischen Prüfung besucht. Dort zeigt  man dir welche Rute du nehmen musst mit welcher Schnur etc. und auch wie die zusammengebaut wird. In Düsseldorf muss wirklich zusammengebaut werden. In anderen Städten ist das nicht so.
Ich hab jahrelang geangelt und kannte alle Knoten und Ruten. Aber in der Prüfung will man was bestimmtes sehen und nur das ist Richtig. Also baut man genau das zusammen.
Und das wird dir im Kurs vorgekaut 


In unserem Kurs waren ca. 80% Leute die nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten. Die hatten wirklich überhaupt keinen Plan. Die kannten keine Wirbel oder nen Blinker überhaupt irgendwas.
Als der Ausbilder nebenbei angeboten hat mal zu zeigen wie man eine Angel auswirft, hätten sich einige fast "eingenässt" Wir waren plötzlich nur noch zu dritt im Raum, weil alle nach draussen rannten 
 (Ich frag mich wie man sich dann plötzlich entschließt angeln zu gehen)
Keine Ahnung wie die ohne Kurs hätten bestehen wollen


Man kann die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs bestehen, es ist kein Hexenwerk. Aber wenn man ohne "Vorbildung" ist oder niemanden hat der einem was zeigt, dann ist der Kurs wirklich gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Eben, ganz meine Meinung:
Ohne Vorkenntnisse ist ein Kurs (oft bei Verein oder über Händler) einfach deswegen schon sinnvoll, weil die meist eben wissen was und vor allem wie und mit welchen Schwerpunkten geprüft wird (gerade im "praktischen" Bereich (wenn man Gerät zusammen stellen "Praxis" nennen will)), weil sie das schon länger machen und vor Ort sind..

Und nach der Prüfung dann halt Angeln lernen..


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hallo

Hier ist es so das unser Verein einen Kurs(6 Samstage) für die Prüfung anbietet.
Da schaffen ü 95% die Prüfung und das schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten.
Der hiesige Gerätehändler(auch Gewässerwart) und Ausbilder schleppt jede menge Anschauungsmaterial in die Kurse.
Ruten zum Wurftraining und zur Wurfprüfung werden,wenn gewünscht, gestellt.
Und als "Leckerli" gibt es für jeden der anschließend in den Verein eintreten will ,50€ Ermäßigung beim Vereinsbeitritt. 
Was auch meist +-5 Leute,jedes Jahr,machen.

So etwas wird es wohl auch bei dir in der nähe geben.

Die Prüfung wirst du auch bestehen, wenn du allein lernst.Das sollte kein Problem sein.
In einem Kurs lernst du(meistens)viel mehr als für die Prüfung nötig:q und du lernst einige Leute kennen, die auch erst anfangen zu angeln.|rolleyes
Vor allem kannst du bei Unklarheiten jemanden Fragen.


----------



## dertobii (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Also ich kann nur das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" empfehlen! Sehr gut und leicht verständlich geschrieben. Auch die offiziellen Prüfungsfragen, Fischbilder und Tipps zur Gerätezusammenstellung sind enthalten.
http://www.amazon.de/Arbeitsbuch-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-Mit-allen-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen/dp/3784330363/

Wenn man nur Schwierigkeiten mit dem Lernen der einzelnen Fragen hat, kann ich jedem nur eine passende App empfehlen. Im Android Playstore gibt es welche für verschiedene Bundesländer. Für NRW ist auch eine für 2,99 dabei! ich finde das lohnt sich, wenn man bedenkt, dass man immer und überall lernen kann.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Aal_Willi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hier kann man Online die originalen Fragen erlernen.
Dazu muss man nur noch die Fischkunde und evtl.
Gerätezusammenstellung erlernen wozu dann ein
Kurs in einem Verein gut wär.

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/service-lernen/fischerpruefung.html

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## lelius (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Dein Buch und die fischkarten reichen völlig aus. Rutenzusammenbauen einfach mal nach ASV Nienborg glaube ich googeln da kann man die ruten einzeln downloaden. ich habe im letzen november die ruten ohne Bilder gelernt. Den zusammenbau einfach bis zur vergasung auswendig lernen. DAS Wichtigste : lernen lernen und nicht tausende von foren bezüglich der Prüfung besuchen das macht unnötig Jeck , Knotenkunde gehört nicht zur Prüfung. ich habe meine unterlgen ja auch noch wie gesagt Ruten ohne Bilder wenn du es haben möchtest schreib pn


----------



## Mücke1978 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Meine Meinung...Es gibt keine guten und schlechten Vereine. Es gibt gute und schlechte Menschen. In einem Verein gibt es mehr gute,und in dem anderen mehr schlechte.


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Also falls ich es überlesen habe Sörry  aber:
Wir sind hier im 21ten Jahrhundert 
Da gibts ne App für!!!
Und die iat aogar richtig geil!!!!
Hat mich quasi allein durch den theoretischen Teil gebracht...
Wobei zusätzlich für die spätere Praxis auch mehr gelernt werden sollre, damit man nachher nicht wie der Ochse vorm Berg steht


----------



## Mikey3110 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Ich habe damals die Fragen eninfach ein paar mal durchgeballert und gut ist. Fischkarten auseinandergeschraubt, meiner Freundin in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt "Frag mich!" 
Die Montagen ebenfalls auswendig gepaukt. ich will behaupten, dass man in gut zwei Wochen ohne Stress prüfungsfit ist. Jeden Abend ein wenig was machen und dann reicht es.
Ergänzende Literatur braucht (zumindest für die Prüfung) kein Mensch. Ist die Frage, was man darüber hinaus noch lernen möchte. Ich fande den Vorbereitungskurs damals sehr gut. Wir hatten einen Herren älteren Jahrgangs, der fast zu jeder Frage ergänzend etwas Interessantes erzählt hat bzw. eine passende Geschichte auf Lager hatte. Dem musste man eigentlich nur zuhören und man konnte sich ohne Weiteres an einen Großteil der Antworten erinnern. Das war quasi "Lernen ohne dafür zu lernen"


----------



## george007 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hallo Miteinander,

wirklich zahlreiche gute Posts mit denen ich was anfangen kann.




bobrooney schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn du gar keine Ahnung vom Angeln hast oder jemanden kennst der die die wichtigsten Dinge für die Prüfung zeigt, investiere die 60€ für einen Kurs .
> 
> ...



Den Vorbereitungskurs werde ich zu 100% machen. Ich denke das wird gut.
Sich selber theoretisches Wissen anzueignen um durch die Prüfung zu kommen scheint „problemlos“ machbar zu sein. Damit ist meine Anfängliche Frage auch beantwortet. Ich habe viele Links von Euch bekommen die wirklich hilfreich zu sein scheinen in Hinblick auf Zusammenbau einer Rute.

Was ich aber auch sofort gemerkt habe ist, dass jeder eine andere Erwartungshaltung an den Angelsport hat. Wie auch nicht? Klaro!
Also habe ich mich im Verlaufe des threads angefangen zu fragen: Was möchte ich überhaupt mit meinem Angelschein?

1. Möchte ich der Power-Angler werden?
2. oder doch der Hobby-Feng-Shui-Angler der nur zur Entspannung angelt egal ob was bei rumkommt oder nicht?

Ich möchte eine Mischung von beiden. Ich möchte ein guter Angler werden um mir gezielt einen bestimmten, leckeren Fisch für ´nen Grillabend zu Angeln


Ich denke, dass das schon gute Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erfordert.

Leztendlich hat @lelius Recht



lelius schrieb:


> DAS Wichtigste : lernen lernen und nicht tausende von foren bezüglich der Prüfung besuchen das macht unnötig Jeck....



Deswegen werde ich: 1. Lernen; 2. Vorbereitungskurs; 3. Verein; 4. Guter Angelpartner


----------



## lelius (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung und beim Angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Leeeeuuute - bei uns werden keine fremden Bilder eingestellt wg. Copyright - steht klar in den Regeln.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



george007 schrieb:


> ........Abschließende Frage noch:
> Was soll das mit den MEGA-Karpfen? Kann man die essen? Oder ist das ein Gewichts-Wettkampf?



Schreibe niemals in einem Karpfenforum das Du den Fisch (Karpfen) essen möchtets, das gibt u.U. Ärger.

Mein Junior hat seinen Lehrgang bei den Ufertrampler in Langenfeld gemacht, von Benrath aus schnell zu erreichen.
Wäre ja ev. auch für dich interessant.


----------



## george007 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leeeeuuute - bei uns werden keine fremden Bilder eingestellt wg. Copyright - steht klar in den Regeln.
> 
> Grüße Thomas


 
 SORRY!!

@u-see fischer
 Ufertrampler ist tatsächlich mein Favorit.


----------



## Relgna (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Ich habe mir beim Verband die Prüfungsfragen geholt mit der Übungs CD und habe einfach angefangen zu lernen, falsche Antworten wurden nach gegoogelt.
Knoten habe ich aus dem Buch, Netz gelernet.
Den Rest bekommt man dann mit wenn man am Kurs teiknimmt.
Hier gabs auch einen Einblick in die Praksis war aber nicht Prüfungsrelevant.
Ich habe die Prüfung in 11 Min und mit 0 Fehler  gekreuzt gehabt.
Das Angeln kann ich nicht und werde es nun einfach mal machen, man liest ja viel, man sieht ja viel, zum Fragen traue ich mich hier fast nicht weil ich gesehen habe das man dann fast mehr durcheinander gebracht wird.
Nun ich bin sehr optimistisch bei meinem treiben und hatte jetzt schon beim Kauf der Ausrüstung viel Spass und denke das wird so weiter gehen, denn ich habe ja nichts zu verlieren sonder kann nur lernen und zum Essen habe ich eigentlich auch genug.
Viel Erfolg beim lernen.
Vom Angelteam "Lullu"


Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## george007 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Hallo miteinander,

um meinen Thread "rund" zu machen möchte ich mitteilen, dass ich heute die Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt habe. :vik:

Allen Interessierten aus NRW (und ggf. anderen Bundesländern) die eine Fischerprüfung ablegen möchten, kann ich einen Tipp wärmstens empfehlen:
Meldet Euch zum Vorbereitungskurs an! Hier erhaltet Ihr die notwendige Literatur und Hinweise zum Prüfungsverlauf sowie Infos was die Prüfer sehen und hören möchten.

Und nutzt diese Seite zur Prüfungsvorbereitung. Dann wird alles gut :q.

Auch Euch allen einen großen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps.


----------



## Krippus (21. März 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten Lernen?*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------

